# I think its time to say good bye to our bullterrier...



## montysrainbow (Jun 16, 2014)

Our dog Tia is not good. I bought her around 6 yrs ago she was in a bad way i saw her add on gumtree and just wanted to fix her. She had ribs sticking out infected puncture wounds to her throat and mastitis. We got her good lots of antibiotics an operation good food and lots of love...but cancer came next. She has had 2 tumors removed and now a nasty one returned, shes not her usual self its like she knows.
Last vet check we were told its cancer and she may not have long, that was a couple a yrs ago so she has done well.
Today im taking her back at 11am and i just know what there gonna say been putting it off because we dont want to say goodbye but i know im being selfish. Been bawling my eyes for hrs and really am dreading the appointment. We have spent thousands on her and tried everything apart from chemo. Y cant they live forever. She really is the most lovely bully and has the best nature in the world. Im hoping 4 a positive outcome but im trying to be real about it. So sad right now am gonna have 2 be strong but just watching my youngest cuddle her now on our back deck is breaking my heart.


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 16, 2014)

RIP Ti ti.....she gone . Feeling empty n ever so sad.


----------



## sd1981 (Jun 16, 2014)

So sorry to hear mate, there's nothing like a bully!!! I had to put down my stud male after his foot got an infection that got into the none.... RIP Miss Tia 

do you have any pics of her looking spunky??? Love bully pics....


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks yeah its super sad.
Most pics are on laptop but got a couple on phone.


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 16, 2014)

So sorry to hear Monty, she was a beautiful girl.


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks [MENTION=1514]Chris1[/MENTION] she was far from a show dog but she was beautiful to me.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jun 16, 2014)

Always an awful thing... why can't they just go in their sleep? What a sweet looking girl...

Jamie


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 16, 2014)

So sorry to hear that. it's the worst feeling losing a dog, so much personality they have they become family. Just another thread to most on here, but a huge lose for you. I know exactly how it feels. The lose of an animal when they are in pain before they go, out weights all the good times i feel, it makes me not even want to get another after losing mine in the past, but I guise we've just got to stay positive and just think about the good times. For me the pain never really goes away and I remember every one of them, never forgotten.


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks 4 the kind words happens all the time and yes could be worse but still it hurts she was such a big part of our family. One of my little boys is walking around the yard calling for her....he doesnt really get it even though we have tried explaining.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 16, 2014)

montysrainbow said:


> Our dog Tia is not good. I bought her around 6 yrs ago she was in a bad way i saw her add on gumtree and just wanted to fix her. She had ribs sticking out infected puncture wounds to her throat and mastitis. We got her good lots of antibiotics an operation good food and lots of love...but cancer came next. She has had 2 tumors removed and now a nasty one returned, shes not her usual self its like she knows.
> Last vet check we were told its cancer and she may not have long, that was a couple a yrs ago so she has done well.
> Today im taking her back at 11am and i just know what there gonna say ������ been putting it off because we dont want to say goodbye but i know im being selfish. Been bawling my eyes for hrs and really am dreading the appointment. We have spent thousands on her and tried everything apart from chemo. Y cant they live forever. She really is the most lovely bully and has the best nature in the world. Im hoping 4 a positive outcome but im trying to be real about it. So sad right now ������ am gonna have 2 be strong but just watching my youngest cuddle her now on our back deck is breaking my heart. ������


When you think sad thoughts, just remember the quality of life you and your family have given her. And the joy and love she has bought to you all. Cold comfort I know, but these precious pets unfortunately have a short life span in comparison to us  One of the reasons I have loved Reptiles is because of their longevity. Although I am still not succeeding in teaching them to fetch, grow fur, drool, drink out of the toilet, or look up at me with adoring eyes  They do kinda stay quite well and sorta shed 
I feel for you all MR.... 
RIP Tia` May your spirit romp on wild and free


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Jun 16, 2014)

Sorry to hear, I know how bad it feels to loose them to a recurring cancer, my dalmatian had one on her leg that was removed twice at 12yo it was cruel to do it again. She had the chemo drugs but they didnt work all that well.
I know its not much but we had her put to sleep at home so she didnt have to go to the cold vet clinic, also didnt have to try and drive home after it, maybe if it needs to be done this is a service tbat may make the situation a little easier for the both of you. Dogs know when they walk into that room, but at home they can feel comfortable. 
Best wishes


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 16, 2014)

kitten_pheonix said:


> Sorry to hear, I know how bad it feels to loose them to a recurring cancer, my dalmatian had one on her leg that was removed twice at 12yo it was cruel to do it again. She had the chemo drugs but they didnt work all that well.
> I know its not much but we had her put to sleep at home so she didnt have to go to the cold vet clinic, also didnt have to try and drive home after it, maybe if it needs to be done this is a service tbat may make the situation a little easier for the both of you. Dogs know when they walk into that room, but at home they can feel comfortable.
> Best wishes


thanks. we took her to clinic...i never thought 2 do home option but wasnt really thinking clearly bit of a mess.
1 thing i have decided though is that when we feel ready for another im going to get a bull terrier pup from a breeder young and healthy. In saying that though i have no regrets getting Tia as poorly as she was we gave her a great life and im pretty sure she enjoyed our company as much as we did hers. She was spoilt rotton lol if we ate steak she ate steak....treated her like the princess she was  i keep crying but guess thats a normal thing 2 be doing this soon after loosing her.


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Jun 16, 2014)

montysrainbow said:


> thanks. we took her to clinic...i never thought 2 do home option but wasnt really thinking clearly bit of a mess.
> 1 thing i have decided though is that when we feel ready for another im going to get a bull terrier pup from a breeder young and healthy. In saying that though i have no regrets getting Tia as poorly as she was we gave her a great life and im pretty sure she enjoyed our company as much as we did hers. She was spoilt rotton lol if we ate steak she ate steak....treated her like the princess she was  i keep crying but guess thats a normal thing 2 be doing this soon after loosing her.



Thats definitely understandable, I guess I had alot more time to think about it as when she had it removed the first time it was always known as a when it returns not an if. 
You did save a life though so im sure she will be forever grateful for having you in her life, once my new girl goes I think I would have a hard time deciding between a pup or rescue. Ive met some great and not so great of each


----------



## Jeannine (Jun 16, 2014)

montysrainbow i feel your pain, i had to make 'that' decision 3 times in the last 12 months, the last one was our old cat i just kept wishing he would curl up, go to sleep and not wake up but the stupid old man fought it till one day he could hardly walk and was nothing but skin and bone and i just knew it was time so rang the vets explained it all and they got us straight in, i felt like executioner having to sign another 'death form' but know this it was the most wonderful and beautiful gift you could have given her one that was filled with love and you will always have those memories and she will be with you forever 

R.I.P. to a wonderful friend


----------



## 2.3casper (Jun 16, 2014)

*Sorry to hear that*

condolences

- - - Updated - - -

condolences sorry to hear that


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 16, 2014)

Sorry to hear, I saw this thread pop up earlier and didn't want to open as I knew it wouldn't be bad. I hate seeing stuff like this but thought it was selfish of me to not open it and give my condolences. I came across this a little time ago so will pass it on to you "The reality is that you will grieve forever You will not 'get over' the loss of a loved one; you will learn to live with it. You will heal and you will rebuild your life around the loss you have suffered. You will be whole again, but you will never be the same. Nor should you be the same , nor would you want to."


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 16, 2014)

[MENTION=34534]andynic07[/MENTION] thats ever so sweet . Thanks


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 16, 2014)

A big hug for ya monty I hope u feeling better.

- - - Updated - - -

A big hug for u monty I hope u feeling better

- - - Updated - - -

I think im going to have to be more patient with my phone I keep pushing the buttons because its not loading and then bang bang bang it loads them all and I look like a nuffy that repeats himself. Either that or im just a nuffy that repeats himself.


----------



## Norm (Jun 16, 2014)

Sad news. I`m a lover of Bull Terriers myself. When I was growing up I loved them but my Mum wouldn't let me get one so when I bought my first house and moved out I had a pup within months. Sadly he only lived 2 years as he had a blockage in his heart and started collapsing and having seizures. I still absolutely love Bull Terriers but have never gotten another one.

- - - Updated - - -



Sheldoncooper said:


> A big hug for ya monty I hope u feeling better.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Say again?


----------



## Porkbones (Jun 16, 2014)

Sorry to hear, yesterday we talked about our little old dog (17yo foxy cross) and at what point we should put her down.really not looking forward to that day


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks [MENTION=19150]Norm[/MENTION] and [MENTION=36220]Porkbones[/MENTION]. Average bully lives 4 10 yrs so she did well considering all the health problems she had along the way. I woke up and tears squirting out again.....have cried so much i look like a crack *****! :/ anyways thanks again everyone.

- - - Updated - - -

Opps i didnt think that word would bleep. Sorry!


----------

